# basement window frame paint?



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello, i'm new here.

have a quick question regarding painting of basement window frame.
once i frame a basement window with 2x4 during building a wall in basement. do i paint the concrete & 2x4 thats framing the window or do i actually attach a drywall to the frame? if paint, is there particular paint use on concrete?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like you are just rough framing- not a finished wall.
Is it rough cement or cinder block- or smooth?
There are block fillers, cement paints specifically for each.
Is the cement just in the window well, and you are rocking up to that?


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

yea, its rough framing. not sure whats come after that? do i need some filler for the concrete frame or something else to make look like smooth regular window frame? i'm new at this


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not use sheetrock againt concrete. I'd do jamb extentions out of real 3/4 X what ever width you need wood instead. Your going to have to install the sheetrock first then build what's going to look like the walls of a box and just slide it in place, with the depth the distance from the winodw frame to the face of the sheetrock. Once that's done and finish nailed in place you can picture frame the casing around the winodow opening.
I would prime and paint everything before installing it on all sides.


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I would not use sheetrock againt concrete. I'd do jamb extentions out of real 3/4 X what ever width you need wood instead. Your going to have to install the sheetrock first then build what's going to look like the walls of a box and just slide it in place, with the depth the distance from the winodw frame to the face of the sheetrock. Once that's done and finish nailed in place you can picture frame the casing around the winodow opening.
> I would prime and paint everything before installing it on all sides.


so basically something similar to this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMKwWR2YsLU


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sort of. If I ever saw someone that worked for me making that silly template thing I would fire him on the spot.


----------



## s002wjh (Dec 23, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Sort of. If I ever saw someone that worked for me making that silly template thing I would fire him on the spot.


ok thanks,


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is how I did mine. Used 1X6 poplar inside and regular trim on the inside trim.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks nice


----------

